# Curb Find



## kastoo (Oct 16, 2011)

Wife said keep and renovate and she wanted to use for bottles...it used to be a wine display from what I was told...


----------



## kastoo (Oct 16, 2011)

renovated


----------



## kastoo (Oct 16, 2011)

And my wife put the bottles she wanted to on it...


----------



## epackage (Oct 16, 2011)

I'd be happy to post pic's that are big enough to see and enjoy if you want to e-mail the full size pic's to me...Jim epackage@msn.com


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 16, 2011)

You can photo shop um  to,but can't enlarge um to much,pixels  are low it gets blurry


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice.  Hope you have the bottles secure and you dont have cats.


----------



## kastoo (Oct 16, 2011)

We have fish and that is it....I am open to a better and easy photo editor....I have Picasa 3.  Y'all are free to improve any pic of mine....I use a cell camera...my good cam broke. I deleted the big size pics...you can use these....thanks dudes!


----------



## epackage (Oct 16, 2011)

...


----------



## epackage (Oct 16, 2011)

...


----------



## epackage (Oct 16, 2011)

...


----------



## kastoo (Oct 16, 2011)

NICE WORK on the pics!


----------

